# Adventure Time THE SNAIL



## chavosaur (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok, so As you can tell by my avatar, I am an adventure time fan. As such I've followed the series pretty closely read a thing or two on the wiki, etc.
I began to notice something every time I watched the series... i could see something. It was like playing wheres waldo with a tv show... I saw...





THE SNAIL!
After reading this article on the adventure time wiki
http://adventuretime....com/wiki/Snail
I have learned that he appears in every single adventure time episode that has aired!
As such, its become something of a game to me, to try and find the snail before the wiki posts the actual snail location. Its also really fun to go back and watch older adventure time episodes, and spot the snail somewhere.
The snail appears to be very crucial to the plot as well, as he was featured in the episode with the bear, where the bear gives him the Enchiridion, the adventurers handbook.
Other than that, he is mostly a cameo appearance, but it is interesting to see where the plot will take him.
I also wanted to share so that people themselves could have fun trying to locate the snail in previous episodes, and also post where they found the snail in newer episodes, to see if they can find it without the help of the wiki.
All i know is, finding the snail has become a fun game for me and my little brothers now.


----------



## DigiTak (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah he does appear in every episode, and yes he is crucial to the plot since he is being controlled by the Lich. So this probably means the Lich will make a bigger return to the series.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 8, 2012)

Thats wierd..Why would anybody actually look into that?Paying attention to a snail..Anyway,good luck..


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 8, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Thats wierd..Why would anybody actually look into that?Paying attention to a snail..Anyway,good luck..


Its just a fun little secret in every show to try and find. It makes watching the show that much more entertaining.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 8, 2012)

OP

This is for you:
[yt]4cEBkEigNi4[/yt]

(it's not Adventure time but still)


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 8, 2012)

Welp, I think its time to start an argument.

Regular show is better


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 8, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Welp, I think its time to start an argument.
> 
> Regular show is better


I love Regular Show but nope Adventure Time is infinitely better, it's something that gets better on repeated viewing and you notice other things in there too. Also there is a hidden darkness about the world and the characters that you don't quite notice on first viewing. Regular Show, to be honest is just repeating the same thing over and over. It's still very good but I fell Adventure Time is progressing with each series.

As for the snail, I only noticed him after "In Your Footsteps" but things like this really make shows how this series is so much more advance than other shows for kids...and even for adults.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh gosh, I like both shows equally. 

Huh i only remember that snail from the episode where jake spits his time between lady rainicorn and jake lol


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 8, 2012)

Yep that snail be putting himself everywhere!
And i totally agree hadrian, the show is extremely deep for a kids show. The creator drips so many hints into the actual history of the world.
for instance, the land of ooo? Is actually a post apocalyptic earth after some kind of nuclear war. Hence why some charecters in the show refer to somthing known as the "Great Mushroom War" (a reference to a mushroom cloud) and in the beginning of the shows opening theme you can see nuclear warheads buried in the ground.


----------



## Fishaman P (Aug 8, 2012)

LOL...

1) Saying you're a fan of the series
2) Taking that long to notice the snail
3) "Appears to be very crucial to the plot as well, as he was featured in the episode with the bear".  OH MY GOD THAT'S LIKE THE LICH'S 5TH APPEARANCE.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 8, 2012)

Same as Bortz.
I like both equally. There's something about them both that are somewhat hilarious.
Hmm, both have alot of hidden things too. They make Cartoon Network worth my morning, assuming i'm ever awake then.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 8, 2012)

Fishaman P said:


> LOL...
> 
> 1) Saying you're a fan of the series
> 2) Taking that long to notice the snail
> 3) "Appears to be very crucial to the plot as well, as he was featured in the episode with the bear".  OH MY GOD THAT'S LIKE THE LICH'S 5TH APPEARANCE.


1. Big fan of the series
2. Never stated the exact date I noticed the snail because I have no idea, I just chose now to post about it.
3. Used that example as the crucial part because it is the first time the snail possesed by the lich has been used as a crucial plot point. The lich has appeared before yes. But not in a snail form until that exact episode.
And i will add a number four as theres no need to attack my fandom of the series, when you dont know the exact reasonings behind the posting. Chill out my friend.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 8, 2012)

Tbh, I seen it, but I didn't really focus on it.  I be like  and carry on.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 8, 2012)

Man the latest episode is awesome!

Such a shame this series is just 10 minutes a week, I guess best things do come in small packages.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 9, 2012)

I know quite a few shows have little easter eggs like this (I think the Grey aliens make an appearance in every South Park episode, or something like that), but I love the fact that Adventure Time has made it part of the plot.

I really need to start catching up; the show is too golden to miss out on.


----------

